# Fedor vs Werdum Odds



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay this is just crazy.....



> Okay, I know it's too early to do a Gambling Addiction Enabler on Strikeforce's "Fedor vs. Werdum" show (June 26, San Jose), but I just had to pass along the squashtastic betting lines that have been released for the top four fights on the card. Check it out:
> 
> - Fedor Emelianenko -1000 vs. Fabricio Werdum +500
> - Cristiane Santos -2500 vs. Jan Finney +1000
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/fedor-vs-werdum-advance-betting-lines-wanna-make-89150-hard-way

I get that some people might be over matched but jesus christ.....


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

...anyone wanna go to Vegas and throw our life savings down?

btw, when was the last time cung fought?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be lying if I said I'm not betting the underdogs if the line stays the way it is. Probably not a grand (My usual bet on underdogs), but at least $400 or $500, it's worth a shot haha.

Then I'll put huge amounts down on Fedor and Cyborg too haha that way if they win I don't lose my $500 and if they don't I'll be happy anyway because the long shots made me a small fortune.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

All sarcasm aside, the only thing I'd actually put money down is the Le/Smith fight. Didn't cung put fighting aside for a while to follow his acting career?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

After he beat Shamrock for the title he "retired" and his first fight back was against Smith.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Retirement?*

Le didn't retire, he took a break to do some films!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Le didn't retire, he took a break to do some films!


He said he was retired though, not taking a break.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Retired*

Well he's out of retirement now!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

How the hell do odds work for betting anyways? I have no clue how any of this stuff works lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sousa said:


> How the hell do odds work for betting anyways? I have no clue how any of this stuff works lol


A plus value is the amount you would win with a $100 bet, so if it was say +115 and you bet $100, you would earn your $100 plus the plus value, so $215.

A minus value is the amount you need to bet in order to make a $100 profit. So if a fighter is -500, you would have to bet $500 in order to win an extra $100. So betting $500 would net you a grand total of $600.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*System*

Fighters with negative numbers are the favorites to win their fights, positive numbers means they aren't favored!


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> A minus value is the amount you would win with a $100 bet, so if it was say -115 and you bet $100, you would earn your $100 plus the minus value, so $215.
> 
> A plus value is the amount you need to bet in order to make a $100 profit. So if a fighter is +500, you would have to bet $500 in order to win an extra $100. So betting $500 would net you a gran total of $600.



I hope you haven't been betting a long time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rachmunas said:


> I hope you haven't been betting a long time.


Yeah I reversed the minus and plus, sorry hahaha, more I haven't been proofreading a long time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scott Smith is gonna lay out Cung Le again but this time it will be in the first round. Smith looked nervous and scared in the last bout but he took everything Cung had and knows he can now. Don't expect Smith to be as restrained this time he will open up right from the opening bell and prove it wasn't just a lucky punch.


Even Fedor/Werdum is crazy IMO. Really Werdum won AbuDhabi his pure grappling is the best in the HW division probably and is far superior to anybody Fedor has fought. Will Fedor win? Probably, I don't believe Werdum has the physical tools necessary but damn those are lopsided.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cung Le is really flashy and the crazy kicks make people hesitant, we seen it when he fought Shamrock too. Frank was really kind of passive in the first, but after he got hit a few times he opened his game up. That fight still bothers me, Le must have a hard head for someone to break their arm on it haha. 

Werdum only has a "grapplers" chance, he has to get it to the ground and pray that he gets an opening, but I don't see Fedor hitting the mat with him. But what do I know, Fedor may very well take him down and sub him in 10 seconds haha.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Cung Le is really flashy and the crazy kicks make people hesitant, we seen it when he fought Shamrock too. Frank was really kind of passive in the first, but after he got hit a few times he opened his game up. That fight still bothers me, Le must have a hard head for someone to break their arm on it haha.
> 
> Werdum only has a "grapplers" chance, he has to get it to the ground and pray that he gets an opening, but I don't see Fedor hitting the mat with him. But what do I know, Fedor may very well take him down and sub him in 10 seconds haha.


Fedor has practically zero chance of submitting Werdum, Fedor has shown nothing ever that would even remotely indicate that submitting a grappler of Werdums level is even a vague possibility.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Fedor has practically zero chance of submitting Werdum, Fedor has shown nothing ever that would even remotely indicate that submitting a grappler of Werdums level is even a vague possibility.


Don't let Fedor fans read that...haha


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Fedor has practically zero chance of submitting Werdum, Fedor has shown nothing ever that would even remotely indicate that submitting a grappler of Werdums level is even a vague possibility.


...Toxic- with Fedor having the bigger power and *16* submissions under his belt, I don't see Werdum submitting Fedor by a long shot..._and that punch--_

"The power and precision of this man is extraordinary"....F. Shamrock on Fedor


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Toxic- with Fedor having the bigger power and *16* submissions under his belt, I don't see Werdum submitting Fedor by a long shot...
> 
> "The power and precision of this man is extraordinary"....F. Shamrock on Fedor


He doesn't exactly have sub wins over top grapplers though and Werdum is one of the better guys in the world on the ground. He did have to lock up an armbar twice on Hong Man Choi......


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm putting money on werdum/smith


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Fedor has practically zero chance of submitting Werdum, Fedor has shown nothing ever that would even remotely indicate that submitting a grappler of Werdums level is even a vague possibility.


submissions due to strikes?
there is always a chance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikes*

Do you know how often that happens though?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Do you know how often that happens though?


Everytime Tito fights a guy with punching power.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Power*

Are you referring to Liddell?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Are you referring to Liddell?


Shamrock too...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shamrock*

Which one cause I don't think he tapped to Frank because of strikes!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Which one cause I don't think he tapped to Frank because of strikes!


He did tap to Frank due to strikes. At the end of the fourth Frank swept him and stood up, Tito grabbed his leg and Frank started hitting him and he tapped at time expired.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic you're so incredibly bias towards Werdum.


Fedor absolutely DOMINATED Nogueira on the ground, in his prime, twice. Werdum and Nog had a very competitive match when it was on the ground. Nogueira won that match.


Fedor has an extremely high success rate. Very rarely does he go for a submission that he doesn't get it. He's got 16 MMA submissions to his name, he's a Judo black belt with an international win, he's a decade veteran and #1 ***** practitioner in the world, and he's NEVER been submitted in his *****/MMA career.


Werdum has less than half the submission wins of Fedor. And they were against guys with no ground game. Aleksander is the only legitimate guy Werdum has submitted, but Fedor submitted him in less than 30 seconds in a full contact ***** match (basically MMA with a gi).


And frankly, Werdum's submissions he does have are less than incredible. Whereas Fedor has some pretty awe inspiring guard subs, instant top subs, and very technical sub escapes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Biased*

I'm biased towards Fedor!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Toxic you're so incredibly bias towards Werdum.
> 
> 
> Fedor absolutely DOMINATED Nogueira on the ground, in his prime, twice. Werdum and Nog had a very competitive match when it was on the ground. Nogueira won that match.
> ...


He dominated Nog? So what. I have never understood why people think Nog is some BJJ ace. Nog is a great fighter but he is nothing special as far as grappling goes. Werdum won ADCC this year, as a grappler he has really hit his stride and is far superior to Nog. Fedor's grappling is nothing special, he has a strong base and fights to the best of his abilities but in the grappling world he wouldn't be anything special. 

I am not biased towards Nog but people act like Fedor has to be the stronger guy even if he is fighting Lesnar, the best wrestler even if he fought Cain, and the best grappler even when he fights Werdum. Fedor is not the be all end all of MMA.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the odds are somewhat ridiculous but realistically there is no way the line on lee vs smith stays that way for long, a lot of people are gonna bet on smith with those riduculous odds(myself included).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lee vs Smith*

It's just a little whatever I think!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Smith is underdog again?

I will make creds, again.

I hope he believes in himself this time and takes care of business early


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Underdog*

Well you have to figure that Le is a good fighter and Smith wasn't undefeated before he fought Le. So pit a fighter with one loss against another fighter who has a few losses and go figure!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Le is not a good MMA fighter, in my opinion. Regardless of Smith's loses, he was just too timid in the last fight, and he has a very clear advantage in experience, toughness and well roundedness over Le.

I don't have a TON of faith in Smith, he's looked very mortal in just about every fight he's had, but I've always felt like there was a very _visible_ layer of hype around Cung.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm biased towards Fedor!


...I'm right with ya Kanto but I don't have a biased. I look at the facts. Watch how Werdum reacts to Fedor's power when he gets clipped. Werdum folded under Dos Santos' pressure and ate a very nasty uppercut. Fedor has been ending recent fights with one punch. *Nobody* can take a full-force Fedor right hand on the chops. That is been proven. With Fedor's amazing balance, timing, patience, footwork, one punch KO power & *****, I can't see Werdum getting by all that...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> It's just a little whatever I think!


...Hey man, I can't wait for this rematch. You have to chop off Smitty's head to finish him. Le was smokin' Scott with those 360 spinning back-kicks in their first meeting. Smith ate em' and kept going. This rematch will be as exciting as the first one...
The card looks outstanding!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I'm right with ya Kanto but I don't have a biased. I look at the facts. Watch how Werdum reacts to Fedor's power when he gets clipped. Werdum folded under Dos Santos' pressure and ate a very nasty uppercut. Fedor has been ending recent fights with one punch. *Nobody* can take a full-force Fedor right hand on the chops. That is been proven. With Fedor's amazing balance, timing, patience, footwork, one punch KO power & *****, I can't see Werdum getting by all that...



Fabricio came into the Dos Santos grossly out of shape and paid for and even Brett Rogers had Fedor down and was pounding on him before the KO. Yes I think Fedor will win this but if FadDoom gets this fight to the ground he does have a chance to sub Fedor. His ground game is tops and he has chance to end the fight there.

I doubt Werdum will enter this fight out of shape and try and his hand at the stand up- he will try and get it to ground where he has his only shot to win this fight. If that happens the odds aren't so laughable IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*FadDoom*

In order to get within takedown range of Fedor, Werdum has to get within Fedor's striking range which means danger!


----------

